# Owly



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry I havn't been around much lately, I am sure most of you know why!  Here is a shot from last weekend... I had to format my pc last Sunday, and I still cant get PS to open up!  What a drag!  I will get it fixed soon.

Dave @ Skyhunters set up one of his many snowy owls for me to shoot, it was a great scene, and the cloudy day almost helped give me a better exposure of his bright white feathers.  I have many more and I will post them here later, after I tend to my family!!!







thanks for looking!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 10, 2005)

Lucky bugger! Nice shot. 

Eric


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2005)

excellent exposure Raymond.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 10, 2005)

beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 10, 2005)

Excuses, excuses....

J\K :mrgreen: Glad you found the time to post! The exposure is nice.


----------



## charizzi (Dec 10, 2005)

thats a beautiful owl!


----------



## Megip (Dec 10, 2005)

You are truly lucky to have witnessed that. Owl's are such secret birds.

What did you wave to attract its attention? (It's looking RIGHT at the camera!)


----------



## Mansi (Dec 11, 2005)

first thing i said wehn i saw this was 'holy cow' ... white? owl? :shock: .. never saw em like this
great shot :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 11, 2005)

i love owls, lovely looking birds. Nice to see such a shot of one


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2005)

He is stunning! Can't wait to see the rest of the shots, Raymond.

Now go take care of Maria. She misses you.


----------



## Lensmeister (Dec 11, 2005)

awesome ... Love this one .... 

Family first Raymond ...... always ... 

Thanks for taking time to post this one.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 11, 2005)

oh gosh..I am full of appreciation to your photography! your birds' pictures (I've no idea if I put the apostrophy correct after "birds" - Rob - correct me please if I'm wrong here  ) 

but back to your picture Raymond, this is wonderful! i can't imagine me capturig such a beautiful bird... I even can't imagine me in a company of such a beautiful bird!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks everyone!!

megip... this bird and many others are raise in captivity for breeding, and conservation..   This was all set up last weekend with Dave Gison, at Skyhunters Int.


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 12, 2005)

its hedwig :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> its hedwig :mrgreen:



huh??


----------



## Calliope (Dec 12, 2005)

Stunning shot - set up perfectly!  

P.S.  I hope Daisy and Maria is doing well...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2005)

Brilliant as always Raymond.   What an awesome shot.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 12, 2005)

snowy owls are just too pretty for words.. i have always loved them, and watching one fly will take your breath away...

kinda like looking at your little sweet daughter, sleeping... takes your breath away!

great shot raymond... kiss the girls hello for us...k?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

as i am typing a resonse here, with my left hand, the child is burping up some of mommys extra milk from a good feed 2 minutes ago... mom is in the shower preparing for a doctors visit... she alway send Maria here to me for burping and calming... they are both doing great, and thank you for the comments on this pic!


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 12, 2005)

hedwig is the owl from harry potter......jeez guys.....


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

fightheheathens said:
			
		

> hedwig is the owl from harry potter......jeez guys.....



doh!!  never watched Harry... I am getting old I think!


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 12, 2005)

"whadda yew lookin' at boy?"

:mrgreen:

Excellent work as always, Raymond.


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 12, 2005)

Fantastic shot Raymond! The color combination is absolutely perfect. 

Awesome photo man!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Mako!


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 13, 2005)

Excelent photo, the composition is brilliant


----------



## JonK (Dec 13, 2005)

ahhhh...snowy owl....so awesome...see them here on the prairies but I can never get close enough Nice shot raymond.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Cipriano and Jon., I am very lucky to have such friends!!  I hope to pay a new visit this weekend!


----------

